# Planning a European Hiking trip



## Jacobh77 (Sep 27, 2004)

I was curious to know if anyone knew of any good resources for planning a hiking trip in Europe. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2004)

Backpacking or day hiking?  Hostels , hotels, Inns????
My wife & I did a couple of day hikes back in 1998.  For initial planning I just used some good road maps & the 100 hikes in the Alps book.  Also did a hike with my Brother-in-law that he had done a couple of times  before.  (Germany highpoint Zugspitze.)  

Dave Metsky has been a couple of times to Switzerland.

BP magazine has done Europe articles in the last fes of years.  Some of the National Parks have websites too.  (Stelvio on Italian Swiss border does, we did our other day hike there, one of the 100 Hikes.)

Issue for backpacking is bringing stoves & fuel.


----------



## Jacobh77 (Sep 28, 2004)

Essentially I am trying to sandwich a 4-5 day backpacking trip into a longer visit. I am thinking about somewhere in Spain, The Netherlands or Switzerland, but I don't really know where to begin. Any idea where I can find maps of trails and shelters for different regions of different countries?


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 28, 2004)

The Haute Route is fairly popular. Hiking from Mont Blanc to The Matterhorn.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 4, 2004)

Spain, Netherlands or Switzerland, that's a pretty diverse range, near sea level or glaciers!

Where in spain?  Pyrenees or elsewhere?  Anyplace particular in Switzerland, near France (Haute Route, Perhaps Grindelwald or near Italian border?  (Can't help with Netherlands)  I'd try www.gorp or backpacker's site.  Also would try the VFTT Q&A Section as they have a pretty hardcore group that I'm sure has several European (along with Rockies & probably some Himalayan - (at least trekking at 15 - 18K) experience.  We drove through area around Lenzerheide Switzerland & that looked good too, ski resort town not far from St. Moritz.

Triple A may be able to help with some maps showing some road detail with some elevations (at least major peaks & passes & park locations.  ( I was lucky, my brother-in-law was in Europe at the time & probably a bigger map junkie than me.)


----------

